# Bowden Spacelander on eBay



## Larmo63 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like the real deal.....

I know this isn't the right area for this, but how often do these come up?

Fasten your seat belts.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowden-Spac...670?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257508eafe


----------



## jpromo (Sep 3, 2012)

He may be shooting himself in the foot by incorrectly calling it a Spaceliner. Then again, people have a way of finding the rare stuff when it turns up.


----------



## slick (Sep 3, 2012)

It's a 2nd edition which were made in the 80's right??? Can someone educate the rest of us on the history of these repops? I'm guessing it will go for $3500?


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the reissues first came out in the mid 80s and then into the 90s - I saw a decent red one sell at the Brimfield flea market a few years ago for $1800.


----------



## bike (Sep 3, 2012)

*Mike Kaplan out of the boston area*

had a hand in those if I remember right- he is a cabe member but I dont know his handle


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, I believe Mike may have been the one who bought the original molds if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 3, 2012)

the original ones never had trim around the inside. those seats are also indicative of the 80s repops by the guy in boston. still worth some bread.


----------



## jwm (Sep 3, 2012)

The Bowden is one of those designs that I just can't like. And believe me I've tried. I love all things space-age. I think the late fifties and early sixties are the high point in American automotive style. Bubble tops, fins, afterburner tail lights, and jet intake grills- love it all! But somehow the Bowden just leaves me cold. I'd call it the Edsel of bikes, but I like Edsels. To my eye, it's just ugly. But I've heard people say the same about Shelby Airflows (yes, I know- different era) and I think the Shelbys are gorgeous. What is it they say? Oh, yeah- To each his own. It ain't my each to own a Bowden.

JWM


----------



## Boris (Sep 3, 2012)

jwm said:


> The Bowden is one of those designs that I just can't like. And believe me I've tried. I love all things space-age. I think the late fifties and early sixties are the high point in American automotive style. Bubble tops, fins, afterburner tail lights, and jet intake grills- love it all! But somehow the Bowden just leaves me cold. I'd call it the Edsel of bikes, but I like Edsels. To my eye, it's just ugly. But I've heard people say the same about Shelby Airflows (yes, I know- different era) and I think the Shelbys are gorgeous. What is it they say? Oh, yeah- To each his own. It ain't my each to own a Bowden.
> 
> JWM



So far that's you me and VINCE that hate 'em.


----------



## jwm (Sep 3, 2012)

My lack of affection for the Bowden is an inborn trait that I was born with. It's not my fault. I blame society.

obscure movie referrence from______

JWM


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 3, 2012)

walter branch would be able to give us the low down on the bike. He knew the guy that originally designed and built them.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it will be interesting to watch this auction......

I always wondered what it would be like to ride one around, just to see the looks

you'd get. (If the thing didn't break, which might prove embarrassing and costly)

"Hey guys, check me out...... OOOOOPS, crack, creak, snap."


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 3, 2012)

whats this?


----------



## Rambler (Sep 4, 2012)

The seller is being honest about the bike because it is obviously the second addition version which is pretty noticeable in its appearance. If memory serves me correctly, these 2nd issue Bowdens had a metal frame hidden inside the fiberglass in order to reduce the chance of the "OOOOOPS, crack, creak, snap." issue Larmo63 mentioned if the bike should fall over. The originals being a monocoque frameless design had a tendency to crack if they fell over with any great impact. As for rideability I can say from experience of riding an original, it may attract some looks but they were not all that great of a riding bike, just very average in performance and rideablilty. Nothing I would want to ride for a great distance. The 2nd additions I suspect performance wise would be about the same but would be likely safer to ride without fear of damage because of lower value and having the reinforcement of the metal frame inside the fiberglass body.


----------



## walter branche (Sep 4, 2012)

*bowden*

I sold an original Bowden bicycle body to Mike Kaplan in 89 , ,.. He never had the original molds ,, no one has the original molds.to tell the difference on an original , if its shiny it is doubtfull an original.. originals show the fiberglass cloth ,, repops have extra resin to make them smooth and shiny. thanks walter branche ,, trying to keep it real;


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 4, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> So far that's you me and VINCE that hate 'em.





Add another to the list. It was a good design experiment, but it should have never made it past the drawing stages....
 The Bowden 300 on the other hand, I DO like that bike.


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 4, 2012)

It's cool looking, I would be afraid to ride it especially for that amount or more.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2012)

jwm said:


> The Bowden is one of those designs that I just can't like. And believe me I've tried. I love all things space-age. I think the late fifties and early sixties are the high point in American automotive style. Bubble tops, fins, afterburner tail lights, and jet intake grills- love it all! But somehow the Bowden just leaves me cold. I'd call it the Edsel of bikes, but I like Edsels. To my eye, it's just ugly. But I've heard people say the same about Shelby Airflows (yes, I know- different era) and I think the Shelbys are gorgeous. What is it they say? Oh, yeah- To each his own. It ain't my each to own a Bowden.
> 
> JWM




I'd have to say that I'm also a card carrying member of the Bowden Unappreciation Society.
The only thing funkier looking than a Shelby Airflo is a Bowden Spacelander.
What could be worse than a classic bike made out of plastic that you can't ride?


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 4, 2012)

You can add my name to the list as well - never liked 'em.  And thanks, Walter for correcting the folklore - original stories do have a way of becoming distorted with the passing of time.


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2012)

OK DAVE!!! I HATE THE BOWDEN!!! My wife is from space and made me like the Bowden! Whats next on the Black List??


----------



## Boris (Sep 4, 2012)

vincev said:


> OK DAVE!!! I HATE THE BOWDEN!!! My wife is from space and made me like the Bowden! Whats next on the Black List??




For the moment, it's enough just to hear you admit it.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 4, 2012)

Interesting... I really like the look of both of them! 
What is your favorite looking bike style?



cyclingday said:


> I'd have to say that I'm also a card carrying member of the Bowden Unappreciation Society.
> The only thing funkier looking than a Shelby Airflo is a Bowden Spacelander.
> What could be worse than a classic bike made out of plastic that you can't ride?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 4, 2012)

*No fan of the Bowden's myself - Shelby's are a different story though*



cyclingday said:


> I'd have to say that I'm also a card carrying member of the Bowden Unappreciation Society.
> The only thing funkier looking than a Shelby Airflo is a Bowden Spacelander.
> What could be worse than a classic bike made out of plastic that you can't ride?




I have to agree with you Marty - but only in the Bowden department - as you know I like the Shelby Airflo's just because they are over the top with that tank you don't care for - look at the bicycle - it even has a lightning bolt on the Airflo tank -- It's so over the top to me that I dig it - I liked the Shelby Airflo even more after I was able to ride them -- long frame - laid back feel to them - just impossible to find one with original parts & a real deal steel tank - plus the price isn't so nice when they do come up for sale -- that's why I dig them I guess -- beauty is in the eye of the beholder though -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank

Not mine -- but if who ever owns it wants to sell it - let me know - I am always looking for one of these if it's for sale


----------



## jwm (Sep 4, 2012)

Love that Airflow! Some time in the future, if my finances are good, I hope to be able to get crazy enough to pop for one of these. I know how I am, too. I'll see it, say, "No way can I afford that.", and then-

_Uh, Mary- that vacation we were planning..._

I'll ride it straight to the dog house.

JWM


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 4, 2012)

No comparison between the speedline airflow and the bowden spacelander...one is a bike, the other is a novelty.
I wouldn't mind having said novelty, just not for the price it would take.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2012)

oskisan said:


> Interesting... I really like the look of both of them!
> What is your favorite looking bike style?




A friend of mine just picked up a 1937 Colson Commander, and after staring at it for a while, I really fell in love with it's simplicity and elegant construction.
The way the battery access door opens is very cool, and the headbadge is the best one I've ever seen.
As common as it is, the 1941-1953 Schwinn B6 is a very good looking bike.
I know, gag me with another B6.
The tail bikes, Huffman Super streamline and the Elgin Bluebird are also some of my favorites.
Just to be fair, I am actually a closet admirer of the Shelby Airflo.
You just can't help liking something so outrageously rediculous.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 5, 2012)

I love the spacelander for its originality. The front fender does not match the body in the least. As a designer, it really is amazing to me that this bike even was able to make it to the market. for me, Its right up there with the 1948 Tucker. I like it for the idea of it; Man has an idea, man creates product, product changes, man takes it to market. If it was a success or failure, they exist as a milestone in innovation. There are things about it that I love and there are things about it that I hate, but the mere fact that it exists is a testament to the idea of "thinking outside the box" 

I happen to be lucky enough to have one, for me it makes me remember that If you want it bad enough, win or loose, you can do it. cheesy i know. Ill also admit im fond of the airflow, both the speedline and everyone favorite the "airflow 52a" (that was voted the ugliest bike ever) 

how would you guys feel if it looked like this? I heard rumors floating around that someone knows where this _aluminum_ prototype is...


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, now that you compare it to the Tucker I guess I'll have to agreee, it's so radically different at the very least, it's interesting.  And I also agree that you do have to admire the shear innovation of the thing...dammit, okay maybe I do kinda' like it.


----------



## walter branche (Sep 5, 2012)

*not aluminum wood and clay model*







, the original aluminum bike was left in south africa,by Ben Bowden ,. there are many rumors about the discovery of the bike ,, uncle Leon has searched High and LOW for the aluminum bike ,, a photo of Ben riding the aluminum BOWDEN ,, shaft drive,3 speed ,fender light ,etc  walter branche ,, cycle seeker ,selector, have cash will travel anywhere in the world,the photo shown above is a wood and clay model, I sold the photos of Ben making it in his studio , ..walter branche// if you look at the wood and clay photo ,the front wheel hub,shows the innovation of Ben , this is a mock up of the energy device he thought of ,, a clock work spring that as you ride along ,you would lift a lever and it would wind up the spring ,, when you came to a hill ,release the lever and the energy will assist your climb


----------



## slick (Sep 5, 2012)

Bowden is up to $2370 with 5 days to go! I'm still holding at $3500 is what i'm thinking it will go for. I don't think they are ugly at all. The seat location could have been thought out a bit more to get the body lines to flow with it better though. I'd ride it though. I'm sure if the fiberglass was inspected it would be safe, and if it was on thin side it could always be fixed. 

You all know i love Airflows over any bike. Once you ride one you won't want to ride any of your other bikes again. Trust me. It's hard for me to do our monthly rides and leave the Airflow home to take a different bike just to ride something different on every ride. I have to take into consideration wind, hills etc.. before i pick the bike but with the Airflow i've never had any issues pedaling through any of those and no sore knees or tail end. Anyone who knows me can feel free to test ride mine and make your decision on your own.


----------



## jwm (Sep 5, 2012)

slick said:


> Bowden is up to $2370 with 5 days to go! I'm still holding at $3500 is what i'm thinking it will go for. I don't think they are ugly at all. The seat location could have been thought out a bit more to get the body lines to flow with it better though. I'd ride it though. I'm sure if the fiberglass was inspected it would be safe, and if it was on thin side it could always be fixed.
> 
> You all know i love Airflows over any bike. Once you ride one you won't want to ride any of your other bikes again. Trust me. It's hard for me to do our monthly rides and leave the Airflow home to take a different bike just to ride something different on every ride. I have to take into consideration wind, hills etc.. before i pick the bike but with the Airflow i've never had any issues pedaling through any of those and no sore knees or tail end. Anyone who knows me can feel free to test ride mine and make your decision on your own.




Please come down to So Cal for Cyclone Coasters or the So Cal Rat Rod Ride. I'd just about pay for your gas to get a ride on an Airflow.

JWM


----------



## slick (Sep 5, 2012)

jwm said:


> Please come down to So Cal for Cyclone Coasters or the So Cal Rat Rod Ride. I'd just about pay for your gas to get a ride on an Airflow.
> 
> JWM





I was supposed to be there last weekend for the ride but broke my foot on the monday prior.  Try again in a month or two when it heals.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Looks like the real deal.....
> 
> I know this isn't the right area for this, but how often do these come up?
> 
> ...




 Well, the auction for the Bowden Spacelander ended today, and it looks like it sold for $5,000.00
 Not bad for a reproduction.
 I wonder what an original would sell for?
 I would love to see that aluminium one pop up someday. That would get crazy!


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 10, 2012)

*This one is a bit more, but I like the color of it....*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ori...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a12eda98


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 11, 2012)

A pretty nice original one sold a few months ago (or maybe last winter?) on ebay - does anybody remember what it brought?  I'm thinking somewhere around $15K but I have no memory.


----------

